# What is you're favourite submission?



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 4, 2004)

We all have one, the one that we feel comfertable doing, and know every possible way to do it. What is you favourite submission?

Mine is the gilloutine choke. Severe advantages to having small arms for you're partner's neck to contend with.%-} 

What is your's?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 4, 2004)

Against BJJ guys: figure 4 toehold (anklelock)
against wrestlers: Sankaku jime (triangle)
against punchers: outer wrist throw to armbar
against kickers: heel hook

cheers,
KE


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2004)

My favorite submission? Being tied down while she's wearing her best sexy outfit and.... oh wait you meant *Martial Art * submission... sorry about that...  :uhyeah: 
uhh, favorite would have to be a sissor leg lock around the waist from behind on the ground.... all I got to do is squeeze.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> uhh, favorite would have to be a sissor leg lock around the waist from behind on the ground.... all I got to do is squeeze.


umm...

That won't work very well on a experienced grappler, actually it will probably get you leg locked...

If you got the back look for the choke and use your hooks, DO NOT cross your feet...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, okay, I'll go with that... but then I haven't gone to ground with too many "experienced" grapplers and the technique works...combined with a fistful of hair in one hand and a fistful of windpipe in the other... it's subdued a couple of guys...bigger than me even.  :idunno: whatever works ya know? If not successful there then improvising off the top of my head goes pretty well...  :asian:


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 4, 2004)

I always liked the arm bar.

Now the triangle is starting to be come one of my favourites.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 5, 2004)

Achilles lock is one of my favorites. Rear naked choke is great. Oh yeah and my teeth around the guys trachea is quite effective.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 5, 2004)

two handed choke baby.


----------



## gmunoz (Aug 5, 2004)

tmanifold said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and my teeth around the guys trachea is quite effective.


Yeah, the teeth around the trachea is pretty intense.  My neck is still bruised up from it!  LOL


----------



## Enson (Aug 5, 2004)

tmanifold said:
			
		

> Achilles lock is one of my favorites. Rear naked choke is great. Oh yeah and my teeth around the guys trachea is quite effective.


i prefer my knee on his trachea. i don't know thats just me! lol!


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

If I can get them on the ground, I usually just keep kicking them until they say stop.  That usually works well.  Then again, we don't have submission holds in capoeira.  lol.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

I like to choke people out, and I also like armbars. But I would have to say the rear choke is my fave.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 5, 2004)

My grappling experience is minimal, but I'm also a fan of the gilloutine.  For some reason, people just don't wait very long to tap out when you apply that one in training.  I wonder why?  :EG:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 5, 2004)

It changes depending on who I am sparring with :EG:  

I seem to go through these stages, arm bars for a while, rear naked chokes if they are silly enough to give me their back, or chokes.  I like them all!


----------



## ace (Aug 6, 2004)

Jujigatame or Cross Body Armbar From any Position 
Has been My Bread & Butter  

Im also Verry good at 
artyon: Heel Hooks & Toe Holds.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 8, 2004)

Primo has yet to master the two handed choke


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

I like the rear naked choke, and the Guillotine Choke.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## ace (Sep 24, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Primo has yet to master the two handed choke



Yes I must admit This Complex Move still
dose not favor me  

Awsome Shots of Destany Amigo artyon:


----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)

lol


----------



## Rikki (Oct 15, 2004)

A two handed choke is a good way to get "double armbarred".


----------



## ace (Oct 15, 2004)

Rikki said:
			
		

> A two handed choke is a good way to get "double armbarred".


 Very True But......................Not So Easy on Jdenz


Armbar is My Specity But Jedenz is well aware of it.
To say this Guy is Strong is an under statement. 

I've seen Him Use This Choke in the Guard Cross Side & Mount.

He just learned a New Veryation From Renzo Gracie
That Made me cringe for a Moment.

While I agree with U it is a way of geting cought
it Also set up a Few Slams it happen to Me in The Cadge in Mar.
Altho I manged to get The Armlock the 2nd Time Around.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2004)

ask the btt guys how inneffective it is.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 20, 2004)

Favourite submission: Colt Combat Commander 45 screwed into the ear or mouth of a side-mounted opponent.
 

D.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Favourite submission: Colt Combat Commander 45 screwed into the ear or mouth of a side-mounted opponent.
> 
> 
> D.



So how often do U practise This Tec.
do U & Your Training partner Take Turns???


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 20, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> So how often do U practise This Tec.
> do U & Your Training partner Take Turns???


Actually, when I was training GJJ/BJJ regularly, trained this sort of thing fairly regularly. Weapons retention in grappling, and the ability to control your opponent while drawing and firing from a superior position are nice in theory, but until you bang it out on the mat, much harder than it looks.

In the same way you do position drills, escapes, lines, etc., make what you drill be something like: "pop up from mount to knee-up while maintaining with left, and drawing from rear waistband with right".  Guy on the bottom offers progressive resistance with drill length.

Caveat: Start with a fake one. I only have 2-3 people in the world I trust enough to make sure the gun is empty. With those little plastic b-b jobbers they have now, should still be easy enough to train it for grip size, etc.

For fun practicing grappling with a knife, next time you roll with some buddies, get a couple of magic markers and add drawing on each other (and trying to prevent it) to your training. Again...the theory is easier than the application, but you never really get it till you struggle with it.

BJJ was not always only for the ring.

D.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2004)

Have Trained in Wepons Fighting for the Last 7 Years
I agree with what U are saying.

Your 1st post seemed Like a Mock I hear And See towards
Grapplers,Ju Jitsu Guy's & So On........ 

I've alway's Belived in Crosstraing & seeking truth
through the Martial Arts.

Whats Amazing to Me is how many Tradional
Martial Artist Preach Selfdefence But Never take the Time
To Move out Side The Box They Started in.


Sory to get off on the wrong foot..........


----------



## Rikki (Oct 21, 2004)

Ace,

I think we are talking about two different techniques. Not taking anything away from Jdenz.he may be able to defeat this one too.

Im talking about a double armbar. This is much easier to explain with visualsbut Ill try my best with just words. It comes when your opponent is in your guard and chokes you with both hands (it can also happen if they have their hands planted on your shoulders). You cross your arms over top of theirs, grabbing their wrists. Next you put your legs over their shoulders and cross your feet behind their head. The last step is to push your hips to the sky. You have to hold their hands down to your neck or it wont work. 

We teach this move to all of our beginners on their first day of class. Its a very good move for women who are afraid of domestic violence.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2004)

Rikki said:
			
		

> Ace,
> 
> I think we are talking about two different techniques. Not taking anything away from Jdenz.he may be able to defeat this one too.
> 
> ...



I know the Double armbar I have Used it it the Past.
Alexander Outsuka Used it in a Pride Fight against Mike Bourke


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 21, 2004)

Insedia_Cantharis said:
			
		

> What is your's?


The one that works when I need it to. :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 22, 2004)

Kembudo are you in the military or a peace officer.  I have been wondering how much active service personal are getting trianed in self defense arts, I have heard from most Drill Insrtucters there is not that much emphisis placed on that.  Or unarmed techniques on sequring a resisting oppenant for police triaing.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 22, 2004)

P.S. the two hand choke is a wonderful move


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 22, 2004)

A figure four leg lock: it always makes 'em say uncle.


----------



## Vadim (Oct 31, 2004)

My favorite submission is the kimura. Although I will apply whatever submission presents itself.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 2, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Kembudo are you in the military or a peace officer. I have been wondering how much active service personal are getting trianed in self defense arts, I have heard from most Drill Insrtucters there is not that much emphisis placed on that. Or unarmed techniques on sequring a resisting oppenant for police triaing.


Neither, now. Had a contract for a brief time training guys at Pendleton in sentry removal and CQB/"ditch" fighting skills prior to Storm I.  From what I hear through the grapevine, arrest and detention basics are being added to the core training of most of the ground troops, regardless of military branch or specialty, secondary to the defined change in functions from "invaders" to "peacekeepers".

I haven't heard a lot of detail, but my understanding is that it's pretty simple stuff: One guy points a rifle at you and tells you to lie face down, while another rides knee-board on you and zip-ties your wrists. Some of the unpleasant search results in initial Afghanistan dampened the desire to wrassle an unwilling to the floor. "F--k it: Shoot him" became the preferred method for field arrests. Keep in mind: Iraqi regular gave up in droves in Storm I, such that there was literally not time to zip them all. As the implementation of a lesson learned, the idea in Afghani lands was to corral them first, then zip and search them one at a time. Some of you may remember fighters from the other side keeping quiet about grenades and such until they popped.

Big difference was that in Desert Storm, we bombed the bejeezus outta them and their supply lines. They were pressed into service for Saddam, by Saddam, so they were more than happy to be taken prisoner to make the repeated booming noise stop, and to get a meal. Taliban, in contrast, had a religious ideology and conviction to their actions...we're fighting jihadists there still, but don't see or hear much about it on the news...not good airplay. A man fighting for his deepest felt convictions will frequently fight to the very end. Remember: historically, early christians givent the oportunity to recant their professed beliefs and live, chose death. The worst opponent you can fight is one with nothing to lose.

Dave


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2004)

It may sound crazy, but I get some of my best submissions from within a guy's guard using an Ezekiel choke (anyone know why it's called that?).

Trying this from this position defies good sense but I've gotten great results.

Go figure.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 18, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i prefer my knee on his trachea. i don't know thats just me! lol!


In my school we call that excess and unwarranted deadly force  

I'm taking a shoulder pin...........  unspectactular, but effective....goog ol practical me ha


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 23, 2004)

Then again , drilled some wrist locks and wrist submission transport holds yesterday, and a good one of those will do just nicely thx


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 23, 2004)

wait .......... did I mention the rear triangle shoulder pin ( providing you take the big guys knee out ) and drag ???? tricky but effective.........  decisions decisions ha ..............


----------



## still learning (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello In our school grappling is very new. We always had take downs with strikes/stomping to the person on the ground. Today we are require to learn holds,locks,etc, we always had chokes stand-up/down. Hearing you flavorite submisson holds means it is you best ones. Thank-you for sharing...Aloha


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

my personal favorites, arm armlock (Ude hishigi juji gatame), Standing entangled armlock (Taichi ude garame), and the good ol' wrist lock (don't know the japaneese name for that one)


----------



## Kamasu (Dec 3, 2004)

my favorate would have to be an arm bar,any arm bar. they are simple, require not much effort, and are effective nearly 100% of the time.


----------



## getgoin (Dec 3, 2004)

Anything I lock on. Thats my favorite, one minute it may be a heel hook, another it may be armbar. I just want get that tap and I'm not real picky on how I do it. I don't care if we roll for 45 minutes and you tap from a lack of gas, I still got the tap.


----------

